# conectar dvd de pc a una tv



## madeno9 (Abr 17, 2006)

Hola, quería saber si es posible que con un lector de dvd de pc se pudiera conectar a una television.
Un saludo


----------



## cocomix (Abr 20, 2006)

Eso es imposible, lo que si puedes hacer es conectar el PC a la TV si tu tarjeta gráfica tiene salida de SVHS-Video o de Video compuesto y lo conectas a la entrada de Video compuesto de la TV. Avisamé si tu tarjeta gráfica tiene uno de esos conectores, y te paso un manual para hacerlo. Porcieto esta es la foto de el conector SVHS-Video: http://mialmacenamiento.webcindario.com/conector-svhs-video.jpg y esta la del conector de Video compuesto: http://mialmacenamiento.webcindario.com/conector-video-compuesto.jpg


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

Hay gente que pide milagros.


----------

